# Shot in the dark (Lost ID and seat bag)



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Yesterday, i was doing a 40 miler from Bell Gardens to a little ways past Santa Fe Dam and back. Started on Rio Hondo and crossed over to San Gabriel River bike path. On my way back I stopped to get some water at the rest stop near the 605/60 FWY interchange on the San Gabriel path, and I unstrapped my bag to get a packet of gatorade out, and I must've forgotten to strap it back up again, because when I got home my saddle bag was gone, along with my ID and debit card in it. :mad2:

Anyways, I know there's probably next to 0% chance of somebody reading this and finding my seat bag, but you never know. If you ride Rio Hondo from Bell/Downey to San Gabriel Blvd, or San Gabriel path from Rosemead to the 605/60 interchange, please keep a look out. It's a Louis de Garneau black seat bag. You can email me here: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

